# Miss.Muppet here....I have somethings to say.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 30, 2012)

So I saw the petition and a lot of you think I might not be a real bun.
Mommy says I iz a bun. My ears are long and my nose is wiggly....

I has big bunny feetz and I keep my ears and feetz washed with my front paws...
But Fraggles does not thinks I am a bun at all.... But in fact a real Muppet.

I admit that I was given the cilantro and Fraggles was not given any but mommy says its cause Fraggles got into a grocery bag and ate most of a bunch of cilantro.

I did not mean to move into Fraggles house it just kinda happened and I try not to eatz to much stuffs and be a good bunny....But I guess I am just a Muppet and should not be on the bunny chat....

So I will go :nerves1
But please let the other "Muppets" stay....Daisy Mae,Nala,Houdini,Vegas and all the rest of the Muppets..... They had no part in eating Fraggles cilantro.....

Thank you for listening
Miss. Muppet.....:sad:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2012)

I haz a muppet for a friend and sometimes she eated some of my cilantro but you don't see me petitioning to get rid of her! I bit Fraggles on the bootie for saying I should get rid of my "muppet" friend:






I fink you should maked a petition to get rid of anti-muppet bullies from da bunny chat. we would sign it!


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 30, 2012)

:bunnyhug:
Don't let Fraggles bully you Muppet. She's just jealous 'cause she's not a muppet.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I didnt sign. Dont go!


----------



## Apebull (Oct 30, 2012)

I say you should start a ban on Fraggles. She iz a big fat bully and needz to be nice to you. Youiz a bun not a Muppet. Muppet iz just a name so tell her to be nice and go ahead and post away.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2012)

i think somebun needs to contact the local news about this buntrophecy!!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wavy TV 10 on your side


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh Miss Muppet, you has got to stay. You is so cute and fuzzy. Fraggles is just be mean because although she is big and beautiful, she is not soft and fuzzy like you. I didn't sign it either, as I has many muppet friends. Fraggles should be thanking you for eating that yuckky disgusting cilantro. I personally hates the stuff.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2012)

Just say no to bullying. I'm sure you'll have feline support if you start a petition to ban "cat humping" bullies!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

Mr Wiggles our tat says he is all for dat.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2012)

I maded us a petition to keep da muppets around!
~ Gaz


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 30, 2012)

Does that mean that I can stay and Fraggles petition is void???


----------



## Missy (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't fink Fraggles petition is void. Maybe fraggles would like you better if you stopped eatting all her treats and got a buzz cut. Maybe is she was getting all the treats she got before you got there and didn't have to share, she wouldn't have had to help herself. Just sayin'. My humommy tinks you muppets are beutious, I have to stand beside fraggles on dis one or else I might get invaded too. Sorry.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 30, 2012)

But mommy says Fraggles treat cutback has nothing to do with me! She says its cause Fraggles is becoming more bum then bun....:cry4:


----------



## Missy (Oct 30, 2012)

I dare you tell Fraggles she is a bum and not a bun, Where is she anyways, Shouldn't she be here to defend herself! - Chloe.

I am just looking out for me too. I don't wantz momma to get a muppet to take my treats and my pets away. It scares me.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 30, 2012)

Everybunny should feewl lubed and welcomed here!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gracie here! I think Muppet should stay and Fraggles petition be void. I would much rather have a bun that eats all the treats than one that loves the printer and humps cats...just saying...thats weird


----------



## Apebull (Oct 30, 2012)

I agwee wif Gracie. Why would you wub a printer. Shoes yes but printer dats just weird. So yas her petition is void. you canz stay.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 30, 2012)

:yahoo:


----------



## Anaira (Oct 30, 2012)

fdsgjkl 54w69 ,mn346q98gfkl mfasdk43q5 fdkgl adgfklj asdfg afdgkjdgstritregfsdfg 

sfdgj klaer5


*human steps in, grabs squabbling rabbits, and puts them in time out*

They can't agree over who gets to reply. They want to say opposite things. However, they both agree if they get to share your treats, you can stay.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 31, 2012)

Im wif you Muppet! Iz a cute muppet too and i like to eat up all Candy Cane's cilantro! Iz nommy! Muppets are bunches cuter than dem big fat buns... dats da reel reason why we get more treats!

~LaRew


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 31, 2012)

KittyKatMe wrote:


> Im wif you Muppet! Iz a cute muppet too and i like to eat up all Candy Cane's cilantro! Iz nommy! Muppets are bunches cuter than dem big fat buns... dats da reel reason why we get more treats!
> 
> ~LaRew



Oh my!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 31, 2012)

Iz a Muppet-but my sis is mean. Mommy calls her a hot tamale and me as cool as a cucumber...watever dat means. I'm too young for cilantro, but I fink dat all buns shood come on da bunny chat. Who's wif me?

~Adeline


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

We wike muppets here! Fraggles was convincing, but I willnot be fooled!


----------



## Anaira (Oct 31, 2012)

Muppet, I have discovered, through my reliable network of reliable sources, that you have a little secret...however, I won't tell everyone what you were found eating, if you share cilantro with me. Deal? 

Reuben.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 31, 2012)

Reuben!!!! Dis is bunny blackmails!!!!


----------



## Anaira (Oct 31, 2012)

Blackmail's a strong word! Let's just call it a symbiotic business relationship, ok?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 2, 2012)

I am gettin the hint dat all muppets are staying?!?!:group: Hug wif all da muppets!!!

~Adeline


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 3, 2012)

Da hoppers need hugs too Adeline! We luv da muppets and want to join da group hug!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 4, 2012)

Cosmo, come join the hug!

~Adeline


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

I'z comin I'z comin. 

NO MORE BULLYING DA MUPPETS!

dats all, i'z going to nap now byeee.


----------

